# VMR | Wheels - Announcing the Brand New V721 Multispoke Concave!



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

[/CENTER]

The *VMR Wheels V721 Multispoke* is the first in a series of new releases to join our concave collection this Fall. In addition to sharing the same concavity as our other popular models, the V721 features a unique inner lip to augment the aggressive spoke design. This manufacturing process also results in a slight weight reduction & higher balancing accuracy.


*VMR V721 Features:*


Big brake friendly
Powder coated base & clear layers
Compatible with tire pressure sensors (TPMS)
Certifications include JWL/VIA/ISO9001:2000
815kg (1793 lbs) per wheel weight rating, tested according to JWL/VIA/SAE/TUV guidelines
Available in early September 2012


*Initial Sizes & Fitments:*



19x8.5 ET35
19x8.5 ET45
19x9.5 ET45 (66.6mm center bore)


*Planned Sizes & Fitments:*



19x9.5 ET33 (66.6mm center bore)
18x8.5 ET35
18x9.5 ET33
18x9.5 ET45
+ More to be announced


*Available Finishes:*



Hyper Silver
Gunmetal
Matte Black
_Dozens of custom powder coat finishes_


The first shipment of our new VMR Wheels V721 is already on the way and due to arrive in early September! For more information such as pricing & recommended fitments, please please contact me via PM, email ([email protected]), or phone 714-442-7916 ext 108.  You can also contact any of our authorized dealers.
​




























Full Set: 19" Hyper Silver V721 on Quartz Gray Audi B7​


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Hot! :thumbup:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

I'd rock these if you made them in 18x8.5 ET45. I have no desire to run 19s and 9.5 is too wide for our cars


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

TBomb said:


> I'd rock these if you made them in 18x8.5 ET45. I have no desire to run 19s and 9.5 is too wide for our cars


in the rear not true


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Need a test A3 for these wheels? 

I like these!


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

those do look good


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

mkim said:


> in the rear not true


In the front, it is true, so I would still need 8.5s, thus: true.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

u can run 9.5 rearr with 215 no point. its downgrading.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Nice looking wheels. 2nd 18x8.5 ET45(ish). I want to keep running 245s.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Hot! :thumbup:


:beer:



TBomb said:


> I'd rock these if you made them in 18x8.5 ET45. I have no desire to run 19s and 9.5 is too wide for our cars





JRutter said:


> Nice looking wheels. 2nd 18x8.5 ET45(ish). I want to keep running 245s.


We plan on bringing in 18x8.5 ET45 sizing. :thumbup:



skatevolcom2006 said:


> Need a test A3 for these wheels?
> 
> I like these!


PM Sent. 



cleanA3 said:


> those do look good


Thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

I approve this message! :thumbup:


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Dec 30, 2010)

Good looking wheels. They remind me a bit of the wheels from the Noble M12.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

^ I can see a resemblance. 



Pretarion said:


> I approve this message! :thumbup:


Haha, thank you!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Heads up Vortex, the V721s will be available next week!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Have a great labor day weekend Vortex!


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Any ETA on the 18x8.5 ET45(ish)?


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

TBomb said:


> Any ETA on the 18x8.5 ET45(ish)?


 We do not have an ETA as to when we will be receiving the 18" V721s


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

V721s are in stock and ready to ship! Be one of the first to run these awesome new wheels. eace:


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

Nice pics!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Rogerthat said:


> Nice pics!


 Thank you!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

V721s ready to ship in Gunmetal & Hyper Silver! :thumbup:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Official V721 weights & Gunmetal pictures!


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

now i remember where i saw these 

JACCS accord


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

^ They do look very similar.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

i would love to buy when my wheels break


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

tp. said:


> i would love to buy when my wheels break


 Shoot me a PM if you would like a quote! :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

u need get that hood painted body color


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> u need get that hood painted body color


 You pay, I do


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

krazyboi said:


>


 Love it! 



tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> u need get that hood painted body color


 As a fan of carbon fiber, I disagree.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

krazyboi said:


>


sick shot....well done


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

krazyboi said:


>


:heart: Amazing shot Johnny!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

V721s are in stock and ready to ship in Gunmetal and Hyper Silver! :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Voted :thumbup:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

A set of V721s will make a great gift for this holiday season! :thumbup::snowcool: 

Shoot me a PM for pricing or if you have any questions!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Buy a gift they'll use everyday! There is still time to have a set of wheels shipped anywhere in the States before Christmas! :snowcool:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Make your car look good for the New Year on a set of V721s!


----------

